
After 3 years, admin of Free Rainbow Tables has decided to quit - vaksel
http://www.freerainbowtables.com/
======
ErrantX
I wonder if he's found anyone to take it over - shame to see it die (I learnt
a lot from the site)

------
pmorici
"Current CPU power 998 GFLOPS"

Doesn't seem like they have much computing power behind their project. You can
get 8 times that with a single machine with 4 of the latest Nvidia graphics
cards in them.

<http://www.tomshardware.com/news/PC-supercomputer,5513.html>

